# connected with limited access



## sv-techy (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have three computers at home running: Win XP Pro, Win XP Home, and Win Vista. I have been using wireless at home for the last 11 months. Recently I get problems with wireless access. The message I see when I click on wireless icon is: "connected with limited access". I disconnect and reconnect, still see the same message.

I can ping local host and gateway. I cannot ping any outside addess on internet. I took all of my computers to my friends house and tested wireless access. All of my computers worked fine with wireless. So, I see no issues with the wireless hardware.

Sometimes I get my wireless access back at home, but it is going to last for one or two days. I see the same problem "connected with limited access" again.

I use 2WIRE router and I am on ATT Uverse broadband.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you have the problem, please do this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

